# Wax Moths



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

or you could stack them out in the sun and fresh air!


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

That's an interesting idea. I've been keeping them on all year.

As far as cost goes, my numbers aren't coming up the same as yours. I just went and tested one of those Walmart box fans and found it to be running at 75 watts on medium. 75 watts for six months at 11 cents per kWh comes up to about $36 which is a far cry from pennies per month.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

How does stacking them in the sun & fresh air help?


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

wax moths live in the dark like mushrooms


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

AmericasBeekeeper said:


> wax moths live in the dark like mushrooms


But if they are stacked, they are still in the dark.....


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

cross stack them side to end


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Solomon Parker said:


> That's an interesting idea. I've been keeping them on all year.
> 
> As far as cost goes, my numbers aren't coming up the same as yours. I just went and tested one of those Walmart box fans and found it to be running at 75 watts on medium. 75 watts for six months at 11 cents per kWh comes up to about $36 which is a far cry from pennies per month.


I'm guessing you could turn the fan on low and/or possibly put it on a timer to conserve electricity......... I dunno....................


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

On low, it would cost $30. I'm not challenging the method, I'm challenging the assertion that it would cost "pennies a month." As the moderator, I must assure that no one is receiving assuredly false information.

On a personal level though, I need to be shown that the $36 expense per fan is more justified than the $0 I currently expend in keeping my wax moth free. I've already met a lot of resistance here to leaving boxes on hives year 'round even though my results are as good as anyone's. It seems to me that in the wild, bees leave their supers on year 'round, so I'm not sure why they need to be removed.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Small hive beetles.............


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

I thought this thread was about wax moths.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Solomon Parker said:


> I thought this thread was about wax moths.


It is. I've kept my supers on hives and had them invaded by SHB, that's why I remove and store them......


----------



## fish_stix (May 17, 2009)

I live in the SHB Kingdom: Florida. Keeping supers on bees does not attract SHB; honey and pollen attracts SHB. They may crawl over an empty super but they're headed for frames that have stored honey and pollen. They don't lay eggs in empty frames; they lay eggs in frames with honey and pollen in them. We keep some empty supers on year round and have no more problem with SHB or wax moths in them than if they were stored in the barn. If you have strong hives to set them on, then on top of a hive is the safest place to store supers.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks! Do you leave the supers on over a QE or IC or ????


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

I do not use inner covers or queen excluders. At all.


----------



## lcl (Jul 28, 2011)

snl said:


> Small hive beetles.............


Is that the only reason? If yes, I am good shape as we do not have them in Northern California. At least for now...


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Solomon Parker said:


> I do not use inner covers or queen excluders. At all.


So, you just extract and put the supers back on top of your strong hives and store the supers from the not so strong hives? On you stored supers, how do you keep the wax moths at bay?


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

I'm not sure how you define 'not so strong hives' but I generally put them back on pretty evenly. I haven't had any problems even on weak hives. They only need to protect them until it freezes, then freezing carries them over into spring. However, you probably don't have quite as much freezing as I do. But bees are generally pretty good at keeping comb safe. The only time I have had comb lost to wax moths was when I tried to store it inside. Moths seem to pop up pretty rapidly.


----------



## fish_stix (May 17, 2009)

snl said:


> Thanks! Do you leave the supers on over a QE or IC or ????


I don't use excluders any longer, and I've never even owned an inner cover. Wouldn't know what to do with them! After extracting honey we stack the empties on pallets and set them out near one of our beeyards. They're cleaned up in a day by the bees. Then we put them back on hives or store with Paramoth crystals.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

AmericasBeekeeper said:


> wax moths live in the dark like mushrooms


So what about a top bar hive that's in the hot Florida sun from about 8 am til about 1 pm?

Is it light itself or the heat as well?

A beek friend of mine claims having his hives in the full sun prevents the wax moths.....and he's also in Florida.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

When the cover is on the hive is dark, just like the light in your refrigerator.
A strong hive and an entrance reducer are the best defense against intruders.
Your friend is confusing wax moths and small hive beetles. SHB cannot stand the heat as well as the bees do.


----------

